# BOSE Sound Quality



## timroyle (Jan 8, 2007)

The sound qaulity of the Bose system seems to be very poor when driving at motorway speed. The bass is drowned out by road noise. I have the Bass turned up to full but it still sounds tinny. I have seen a few comments from other TT owners on the forum. How many other people are finding the same problem


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Have you turned your GALA to off?

Don't know if that will help, but thats the correct setting with BOSE. The microphone should give feedbacks and equalize the actual road noice.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nope, mines good. check your settings.


----------



## timroyle (Jan 8, 2007)

Arne said:


> Have you turned your GALA to off?
> 
> Don't know if that will help, but thats the correct setting with BOSE. The microphone should give feedbacks and equalize the actual road noice.


I have tried every option and the car has been back to the garage several times. I have looked at 4 TT's with Bose and they have all had the bass turned up to full. This cannot be right. My wife's VW polo gives better sound quality on the motorway with the bass set to normal


----------



## robertlee (Jan 11, 2007)

Could it be that you've set the tone controls for only one source (the wrong one)? From other posts tonight it seems that there are tone controls for each source (radio & CD/iPod).


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

Just come back from a weekend and the first big trip in the TT - did notice the lack of decent sound on the motorway so must be down to this gala voodoo stuff. Work in IT so no chance I will make the effort to read the instructions so if anyone can give me a noddy guide I would much apprciate it :wink: Chunk


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

it's a general problem, my dealer told me he heard this several times.
the Bose-bass (subwoofer) in the MK2 s*cks

Those who say their is good, haven't heard a proper subwoofer system in a car.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

It's true that the bass in the MK2 BOSE lacks "grunt" - and the sub should really not be called a sub.....because it too weak.

But the BOSE creates good quality sound, even though it lacks some bass. If an OEM bass upgrade had been available, I would probabely had gone for that myself.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

That's what i ment.
The overal quality is good, but the Bass could be better for a Bose system


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Rebel said:


> it's a general problem, my dealer told me he heard this several times.
> the Bose-bass (subwoofer) in the MK2 s*cks


The dealers must have a list: 'General Problems on the new TT'

Crap bose
Even crapper (is that a word?) MFSW.
Even crappier (OK that isn't) bluetooth.
Useless ipod
A faulty spoiler that is safe to continue in production 'as is' (because we should not drive over 70 mph in the UK) but is a safety feature of the car.
Water in the boot.

What do you expect for Â£30k!


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

It depends what I listen to, but a Goldfrapp MP3 CD sounds WAYYYYYYY too bassy with the bass turned up to half and almost shakes the car when really loud. I have GALA set to 4 or 5 so the volume goes right down when I slow down. Some music needs a little help with the bass but never any more than half.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I've only driven short city trips so far in mine, but I've noticed that with my MP3 CD the volume doesn't adjust when I stop at lights. I have tried GALA set to both OFF and AUTO and there's no difference. If I ever get round to a longer journey I'll try the radio, but I'm a little concerned that the BOSE isn't working as it should... :?


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

So can the Bose sub be replaced with a better sub, but still in the same location in the car as the original?


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

A while ago, someone posted up a sub 'box' that would fit under a seat, it was a slim deign thing, not sure how it worked and can't remember who it was made by, but i keep thinking Alpine or Pionner?

Can anyone remember? I can't find it in search.


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Johnnywb said:


> A while ago, someone posted up a sub 'box' that would fit under a seat, it was a slim deign thing, not sure how it worked and can't remember who it was made by, but i keep thinking Alpine or Pionner?
> 
> Can anyone remember? I can't find it in search.


cant find the thread now but this was the product....

http://caraudiosecurity.com/shop/produc ... /3463.html


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

demi_god said:


> Johnnywb said:
> 
> 
> > A while ago, someone posted up a sub 'box' that would fit under a seat, it was a slim deign thing, not sure how it worked and can't remember who it was made by, but i keep thinking Alpine or Pionner?
> ...


I don't rearly want to add more weight to the vehicle and would rather un plug the original and replace with something that does the job, mind you this is all a bit daft as why have i just paid Â£475 for the Bose sound system if it's no good.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

The problem is what do you replace it with that doesnt look bling, sounds good and integrates with the OEM look and feel - and fits properly with facia adapter??


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

blagman said:


> demi_god said:
> 
> 
> > Johnnywb said:
> ...


Indeed why? IMHO the standard stereo's of old, (in most if not all cars 1995 ) were sub standard, so speccing Bose to the original TT was quite the thing to do....So this thought process has sort leaked into the new TT for many.

But for what it's worth, that system is 4kgs......

If you're worried about weight, i'm sure you could lose that and more on the "cabbage soup diet" to compensate....haahahahaha :wink:


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

cheechy said:


> The problem is what do you replace it with that doesnt look bling, sounds good and integrates with the OEM look and feel - and fits properly with facia adapter??


Hi what we are talking about has nothing to do with the facia it fits inside the rear quartre panel out of sight


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

demi_god said:


> blagman said:
> 
> 
> > demi_god said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

blagman said:



> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is what do you replace it with that doesnt look bling, sounds good and integrates with the OEM look and feel - and fits properly with facia adapter??
> ...


Sorry I thought we were talking whole system replacement not just the subwoofer (or should I say miniwoofer :? )

For reference I've specced up Bose on the basis that its better than standard but for the record the Bose setup in the TT is poor even compared to the A3 Bose. I suspect this is partially down the to the size of the subwoofer - 9" v's 5". Missus. :lol:

edit: on a totally different subject Blagman do you have a piccie of your car somewhere as the colour and wheels are exactly as I've spec'd up! I want to make sure I've made a good choice - cheers.

p.s. preferably a piccie of the car when it was clean :lol:


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

cheechy said:


> blagman said:
> 
> 
> > cheechy said:
> ...


No worries 

I have not yet taken delivery yet but i will post up pics when i get it.

Yes we have ordered the best wheel and color combo :lol:


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Was playing with the Gala/Auto Pilot settings yesterday and got a bit confused. Had previously read the dodgy german translation in the manual and thought I'd give it a go.

Could manage to get Gala to read off, but the only way I could get the "scroll line" to move right onto the Auto option was to ramp Gala up to 5.

Do I need to read the manual again?!! :lol: What should the settings be and how should the screen look when set up correctly for Bose.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

The only thing I clearly remember from the manual, is that the GALA should be set to "off" when radio is equipted with BOSE.

ps: VeeDubDan - when I get my summerwheels on, it will be hard to see the minor differences between yours and my car.... :wink:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

From memory it says to turn the knob right until it "highlights" the AUTO function and then press the knob to confirm.

I have tries everything and I still cant seem to get this BOSE thing right.

I reckon we have paid Â£ 475 for the pleasure of having BOSE lables on the speakers :?

Also, once the BOSE is set to Auto I think I am right in saying that the tone controls dont seem to do anything. I think the BOSE does it all for you.

I am considering just switching to GALA 5 and making do. I wouldn't purchase BOSE in the TT again.

It seems just ok with the IPOD but the radio volume is pathetic compared to the standard COncert system in my A4 Cab.

If someone does know the exact settings to set this thing up please could they post them ?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

No probs with Bose on my car 8) It sounds way better than the Bose setup in my old Mk1 and equal if not better to any Harman Kardon that some of my colleagues have in their BMs and Minis.

Just make sure that GALA is turned OFF :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Turn it to off, not Auto. Auto allows the system to control the noise compensation. If you do this you get big differences in the volumes between CD Radio and ipod.

Mines set to off and works fine.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

There seems to be mixed reports on whether people's Bose setups are working correctly or not. I suppose it's all down to what you have been used to and how particulart you are about your sound quality, but I have tried quite a few different options now and still can't manage to equalize my volume levels between sources!

I cannot believe a system costing this much extra can be so bad....I reckon I have a problem :?

Next tests are going to be with Tone levels all on 0 and Gala set to 0. If that doesn't work Mr Stealer is going to have to show me how it's supposed to work :lol: :wink:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

My manual says for BOSE cars set it to auto.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Johnnywb said:


> My manual says for BOSE cars set it to auto.


The manual is confusing - in the GALA section it says:



> *GALA*
> -------
> ...
> - If your vehicle is equipped with DSP BOSE, turn the rotary pushbutton to OFF and press it to open the menu
> ...


Then later on the same page it also says:



> Applies to vehicles: with DSP BOSE
> *AUDIOPILOT TM*
> ---------------------
> ...
> ...


So which is it? :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Whats its saying is set gala off, but autopilot on.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Whats its saying is set gala off, but autopilot on.


But how do you do that? Am I right in saying the Auto option to the right of the gala number is Autopilot? To get onto the Auto option you have to increase Gala to 5!!! :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You turn the right nob so the number goes down to off (gala) then set auto pilot (Auto)

So it should read OFF AUTO. I'd take a picture but in not at home.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> You turn the right nob so the number goes down to off (gala) then set auto pilot (Auto)
> 
> So it should read OFF AUTO. I'd take a picture but in not at home.


Sounds great in theory Tosh, but as said "How do you do this?"

When I tried I could only highlight AUTO once I'd set the GALA to 5!

With the engine turned off I found that my volume settings were slightly better with the Autopilot set to AUTO (but also with GALA set to 5).

Not been out for a drive with these settings yet, so still not convinced my BOSE is working correctly!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im in a hotel atm - i'll have a play in the morning and try to take some pics on my phone for you. Unless some other nice person will do it for you.....


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Tosh - as we discovered, the implementation appears to differ.

I'll take some photos too (but not until the weekend) showing my set-up, and perhaps we can have an on-line discussion (running between PC screen and TT as appropriate) to work out how the different implementation have to be configured.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

OFF, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, AUTO

You rotate the dial left or right. No mention of AUTO OFF to the left.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

markrbooth said:


> OFF, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, AUTO
> 
> You rotate the dial left or right. No mention of AUTO OFF to the left.


Same with mine :?


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

As discussed the wording in the manual contradicts itself and does not appear to reflect how things work on the head unit. I think there are a few of us who'd like to get this one sorted out!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive got no trousers on or id go out to the car and take some photos. Dont thing the other guests would like to see me in my smegs!


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Ive got no trousers on or id go out to the car and take some photos. Dont thing the other guests would like to see me in my smegs!


Where's your sense of dedication?! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its the erection im more worried about.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Ive got no trousers on or id go out to the car and take some photos. Dont thing the other guests would like to see me in my smegs!


You'll be fine 

Just dont wave your willy at them! :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> its the erection im more worried about.


 [smiley=stop.gif] too much info Tosh :lol:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> its the erection im more worried about.


Don't you have an "Autopilot" setting for that! :lol:

I'm popping into the dealer on Saturday and will post some pics of my settings at the weekend!

Went out again last night and didn't find that much difference between it off and on to be honest! I also notice certain radio stations were louder than others.....the plot thickens! :?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Do the available settings differ depending on which headunit you have?

My manual says "turn the rotary pushbutton to *OFF* and press it to open the menu" - there is no menu when I push the button!!!

There is a setting on left which can be made to read *OFF*, *1*, *2*, *3*, *4 *or *5*, and if I turn it all the way to *5 *then the selector moves to the *AUTO *setting on the right.

I can have it read *5 AUTO *with the selector highlighting *AUTO*.
I can have it read *OFF AUTO *with the selector highlighting *OFF*.
I cannot make it read *OFF AUTO *with the selector highlighting *AUTO*.

I have the standard single-CD headunit - that's the Concert, right?

What do you have Tosh?


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

QuackingPlums said:


> Do the available settings differ depending on which headunit you have?
> 
> My manual says "turn the rotary pushbutton to *OFF* and press it to open the menu" - there is no menu when I push the button!!!
> 
> ...


My head unit works in exactly the same way as you've described, but I have the Symphony II. Aside from the Gala number it's impossible to tell if the Auto option is enabled as it does nothing to indicate it, ie making it bold or saying on! Most confusing! And as you point out when you click the wheel when on Gala to "open the menu" nothing happens.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

QuackingPlums said:


> Do the available settings differ depending on which headunit you have?
> 
> My manual says "turn the rotary pushbutton to *OFF* and press it to open the menu" - there is no menu when I push the button!!!
> 
> ...


Mine operates excatly as you describe but I have the Symphony II. Currently, I've got the GALA setting to 5 to get the best volume out of the iPod, but this setting is too high for the CD.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Just tested different settings and you definitely get WAY MORE bass from GALA 4 - 5 than AUTO. Set to AUTO I had to turn the bass to max but the sound is still very good with enough bass.... just. Probably a better quality sound than the GALA settings.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

VeeDubDan said:


> Aside from the Gala number it's impossible to tell if the Auto option is enabled as it does nothing to indicate it, ie making it bold or saying on! Most confusing!


Auto gets highlighted when you continue turning the knob after reaching 5.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've not got the car - i came to work on the tube today.

I cant remember how to, or how i did set it to off and auto. But from your comments it sound (no pun) like you have a problem somewhere. The levels on mine are the same no matter what station, or what input (cd/ipod).


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Right............. i have been following this thread for some time, and the manual (as well as coming in a sack) is totally pants.

I managed to get OFF - AUTO yesterday and i think i did it by opening the GALA menu, pressing the button on AUTO then turning it anti-clockwise to turn the GALA down.

I will trt it again at dinner and let you know.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

What gets me is you can only highlight Auto by turning the dial to the right when on Gala (which has to be turned up to 5), so how can this mean you have Auto on and Gala off at the same time?! :?

Imho you can't see any confirmation that Auto is on as it's shown on the screen all the time, you just have to assume it's set to on when the screen returns to normal after highlighting it.

Or if you don't highlight Auto in order to have Gala set to off you have to assume Auto is on. The menu system is pish, and the manual only makes it harder to figure out!

It's hard to explain but I'm sure you guys know what I mean as you're in the same boat!!


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Have to say i've been listening to a range of music over the last couple of days and have found that the BOSE is very very good on general music, pop, classical etc.

Where it falls down is on tracks that are specifically bass heavy. For example, i was driving back to London from Reading on Weds night and was listening to Einaudi's Divenire and it was superb, you could hear everything, even at ahem mph. However, last night, i put on Voodoo People by the Prodigy and it was [email protected] Possibly because a lot of the 'sound' of that track is bass orientated, but it was pants.

I'll let you know what it's like with the new HU in. This should identify whether it's simply the sub that's rubbish, or the processing of the sound


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Necroscope said:


> Right............. i have been following this thread for some time, and the manual (as well as coming in a sack) is totally pants.
> 
> I managed to get OFF - AUTO yesterday and i think i did it by opening the GALA menu, pressing the button on AUTO then turning it anti-clockwise to turn the GALA down.
> 
> I will trt it again at dinner and let you know.


As much as several people would like to assume Tosh is off his head with an erection preventing him explaining how it works, Necro is spot on. Just went outside to test it on mine and if you click the right knob on AUTO, AUTO stays visible while you turn it left through 5,4,3,2,1,OFF. I swear my bass is way up now too.

Of course, I cannot find a way to stop AUTO being highlighted now and I seem to have tried every possible combination of button presses and holding down for x seconds. Happy for it to stay on now though


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Mine has Auto displayed on the screen since picking the car up so I have nothing to compare against. Was Auto not previously displayed when you went into the Gala screen?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

VeeDubDan said:


> Mine has Auto displayed on the screen since picking the car up so I have nothing to compare against. Was Auto not previously displayed when you went into the Gala screen?


Mine has auto displayed as well since picking the car up. And if I try to adjust GALA to 5 the "marker" jumps to Auto - but nothing else happens.

When turning the knob in opposite direction, the marker jumps to the numbers again, and I can adjust the numbers down to "off". Auto is still displayed to the right of the "off" text.


----------



## benjones (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah I second that. There is no way of having Auto selected (with the lines above and below) and OFF visible on the left. Reading the manual again I think the bit about selecting OFF if you have Bose is wrong as it says you enter another menu. The AutoPilot is a complete sub-section for cars with Bose and it quite clearly says turn the rotary button all the way to Auto. I've noticed the volume is a lot better when on Auto.

I just tested this with the car stationary (no ambient noise) and Auto was a lot louder than Gala 5 in which case I don't think the Gala setting of 5 is active when Auto is selected.

Did that make sense? lol


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Now you've got me wondering if I'm imagining things. I swear mine used to scroll from left to right 0 --> 5 -- > AUTO with AUTO not being visible as I scrolled left and it disappeared off to the right. Since pressing (and holding?) the selector on AUTO and then scrolling left it no longer disappears so I'm left with:

0 AUTO
1 AUTO
.....
5 AUTO

And there seems to be no way to revert back!


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

benjones said:


> Yeah I second that. There is no way of having Auto selected (with the lines above and below) and OFF visible on the left. Reading the manual again I think the bit about selecting OFF if you have Bose is wrong as it says you enter another menu. The AutoPilot is a complete sub-section for cars with Bose and it quite clearly says turn the rotary button all the way to Auto. I've noticed the volume is a lot better when on Auto.
> 
> I just tested this with the car stationary (no ambient noise) and Auto was a lot louder than Gala 5 in which case I don't think the Gala setting of 5 is active when Auto is selected.
> 
> Did that make sense? lol


So do you think the display has to show "5 AUTO" for Autopilot to be operating (and it over rides Gala)?! This confilcts with the manual, but then again the manual is pish!

I'm still not sure how to prove AUTO is on because even if you do use the scroll wheel to move across and hightlight AUTO and then click the wheel there is no visible indication any settings have been changed.

Think I might take my audio manual and shove it someone's ar$e at Audi!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I've just been for a drive with different settings and took some photos:









In this mode, I can hear NO difference in volume when stopping at lights or when travelling at speed. Note that *OFF* is highlighted but not *AUTO*.









I can increase the left hand number up to 5 - this DOES appear to have an effect on the volume in relation to speed.









If I turn the rotary dial one more notch beyond 5, it flips over to *AUTO*. In this mode the volume also appears to vary with speed. I haven't done enough miles to work out if it works better or worse than the previous configuration.

I cannot get both *OFF* and *AUTO* to highlight simultaneously, and no amount of clicking the rotary dial will make a menu appear when in the *OFF* position.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

My menu certainly works in the same manner. Do you have Bose QPlums?

Having gone to the expense of spec'ing Bose I'd really like to know it's turned on and actually doing it's job in terms of noise equalisation!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

VeeDubDan said:


> My menu certainly works in the same manner. Do you have Bose QPlums?
> 
> Having gone to the expense of spec'ing Bose I'd really like to know it's turned on and actually doing it's job in terms of noise equalisation!


I have Bose badges on my speakers and it appears on my invoice so I certainly hope so! I'm a little underwhelmed by all this at the moment... It's just as well the car drives as well as it does really or else I'd be really miffed!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

After catching up with this thread after a day away from it I can't help but feel we are all going round in circles :? :lol: :?

Qplums seems to have clearly described what the system actually does and has very kindly illustrated it with on board shots.

The way I understand it is *5 AUTO* means Autopilot is *ON*, but I still found that my CD was louder than the radio in this setting!

I think Johnnywb's point about different music has a big effect on the system aswell. I tried one of the Mrs's Nora Jones CD's yesterday and found it sounded very clear and good quality compared to my Editors CD I'd downloaded!

Not that it'll probably help, but I'm going into the stealers on Saturday for a dealer demo of the stereo so if they shed any light on this ever growing issue Iâ€™ll let you know!

Not sure if I was going mad with all my testing yesterday, but I seemed to get the radio to go louder by retuning the radio station and saving it onto the same preset :?

If only the stereo worked aswell as the car drove :wink:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> After catching up with this thread after a day away from it I can't help but feel we are all going round in circles :? :lol: :?
> 
> Qplums seems to have clearly described what the system actually does and has very kindly illustrated it with on board shots.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, we believe you...  :roll:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Johnnywb said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > After catching up with this thread after a day away from it I can't help but feel we are all going round in circles :? :lol: :?
> ...


If it makes my stereo sound like the Â£475 system I paid for, maybe I should be listening to more of *HER* stuff :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

QuackingPlums said:


> I've just been for a drive with different settings and took some photos:
> 
> If I turn the rotary dial one more notch beyond 5, it flips over to *AUTO*. In this mode the volume also appears to vary with speed. I haven't done enough miles to work out if it works better or worse than the previous configuration.
> 
> I cannot get both *OFF* and *AUTO* to highlight simultaneously, and no amount of clicking the rotary dial will make a menu appear when in the *OFF* position.


This is excactly how mine works as well: I have used the radio with GALA "off" so far, since that is what the manual says should be right with BOSE andt it's "automatic equalizer".

Now I am starting to wonder if that is wrong, and the correct setting should be "AUTO" highlighted ???

If anyone could get some BOSE experts (instead of some Audi people) to comments on this, it would be highly apreziated :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The way it works is you can have gala in manual mode with a speed volume increase of 1-5. You can have BOSE Autopilot sort it out, or noise compensation can be off.

That's it.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> The way it works is you can have gala in manual mode with a speed volume increase of 1-5. You can have BOSE Autopilot sort it out, or noise compensation can be off.
> 
> That's it.


So when set on "Auto" (highlighted), the BOSE "autopilot" (automatic equalizer system with microphone input) is on (active)?

And if set to "off" (as the manual says it should be when radio is used in combination with BOSE), the automatic equalizer is actually turned off??

In that case the manual is crap. When you read the manual you get the understanding that GALA is an automatic adjustment of sound level according to road speed (set from 1-5). When this is turned to "off", it's off. BUT if you have BOSE the sound level AND quality (equalized) will be automatic adjusted by the BOSE system, when GALA set to "off".

You say this is wrong, and you are shure of that?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I played with it on the motorway on the way home today for about 30mins. if you start from the off position and go through gala 1-5 you can hear the volume increase on each turn. when you move the selector to Auto you can hear a change - hard to say if its an up or a down, but the sound does change.

If you then go back down the scale the sound gets lower and lower until you get to the off position.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I played with it on the motorway on the way home today for about 30mins. if you start from the off position and go through gala 1-5 you can hear the volume increase on each turn. when you move the selector to Auto you can hear a change - hard to say if its an up or a down, but the sound does change.
> 
> If you then go back down the scale the sound gets lower and lower until you get to the off position.


It does sound logical as well. Auto is auto, and off is off.... :roll:

I have to play a bit more with mine (radio that is....), and see what I can find out.

You say you heard a change when in AUTO. I recone you where not able to say for the better or worse? Might be the equalizer who kicked in?

By the way - thanks Thosiba! Your feedback is most apreciated :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Did some testing with GALA "off" and GALA set to highlight "AUTO" on my way to work today. It's only town driving, so the speed was low (around 30-40 mph). Tried out both the radio (FM) and CD.

And I did not notice any change in level or quality what so ever. Might be that the speed and external road noice is too low for it to have any effect though.... :?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Arne said:


> Did some testing with GALA "off" and GALA set to highlight "AUTO" on my way to work today. It's only town driving, so the speed was low (around 30-40 mph). Tried out both the radio (FM) and CD.
> 
> And I did not notice any change in level or quality what so ever. Might be that the speed and external road noice is too low for it to have any effect though.... :?


What were you listening to? The Radio or a CD?

My conclusions over the last few days is that the Radio is crap! Either that or my system has a fault as no settings have cured my volume equalization out!

See if dealer can help tomorrow, but I'm not holding my breath as I expect to get the manual read to me.......and we all know how good that is :wink:


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> What were you listening to? The Radio or a CD?
> 
> My conclusions over the last few days is that the Radio is crap! Either that or my system has a fault as no settings have cured my volume equalization out!


I doubt its a fault with your system as mine is exactly the same. I have no complaints about CD through BOSE but radio and iPod are awful.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > Did some testing with GALA "off" and GALA set to highlight "AUTO" on my way to work today. It's only town driving, so the speed was low (around 30-40 mph). Tried out both the radio (FM) and CD.
> ...


Tried out both radio and CD (don't have ipod connection). The sound level of the radio is way lower than when playing CD's. Regarding quality of sound, it seems to be a bit better with CD's than FM reception on the radio - but that is probabely to be expected.

Sound level and quality when playing CD's are actually very good. The bass require almost max level settnings, but I must say it is way better than on my "old" Concert radio on the A4 I used to have (without BOSE).

So the only thing that I find realy annoying, is the sound level difference between FM radio and CD. If I lissen to a good soundtrack on the radio and have the level turned up high, and then change to a CD - the sound level almost threaten to pop the windows out.....


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Er just to add my two penneth worth...
I've got nav and bose and my manual says GALA must be off to switch on Audiopilot (not autopilot-that would be really impressive tho!) and vise versa.
Must agree tho, Bose sound in TT is crap-Seems to me theres a hell of a lot more road noise than in my old A3.
Also Bose in old A3 was excellent.

MFW is useless too!

Good job it drives so well.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Dr.Phibes said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > What were you listening to? The Radio or a CD?
> ...


If that is the case how can this be acceptable?

So do people WITHOUT Bose have the same volume level issues or is it just the Bose Brigade that have paid extra for a worse system? :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've had both, and not had the problem as described above with either.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I've had both, and not had the problem as described above with either.


Tosh you seem to be one of few that hasn't had volume problems!

Just out of interest what Radio stations to you tend to listen to?

I really want to get to the bottom of this problem (and I still think there is a problem) as I just can't believe the sound levels can be so different on a brand or should I say brands (Audi & Bose) of this quality!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

When im in west london its either heart or virgin.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> When im in west london its either heart or virgin.


How often are you in West London?

Next time your there look out for a Black 2.0T TT with an angry driver fustrated with his stereo :evil: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm in west london on tuesday and wednesday evenings next week.

Hounslow/heathrow not far from West London Audi


----------



## Miss Woody (Oct 1, 2006)

I also am been driven mad by this radio volume problem, popped into dealers yesterday and am still none the wiser.
Anyway I also have another niggling fault. Can not get a CD full of MP3's to randomly shuffle (sorry mix) the complete CD. It will only shuffle the current folder regardless of mix been set to folder or CD. Was wondering if anyone else as this problem.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I'm in west london on tuesday and wednesday evenings next week.
> 
> Hounslow/heathrow not far from West London Audi


West London Audi is very close to me....keep your eyes open :wink:

Have been to my dealers today to try and get to the bottom of this radio volume issue to be told it's like it on all new TT's and it's just something I'm going to have to get used to!! Charming!!!

On a plus note I spent a bit of time just listening to a cd rather than pressing every button on the headunit for a change and I have to say the cd quality is spot on. If only the radio wasn't so crap I'd be happy!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Miss Woody said:


> I also am been driven mad by this radio volume problem, popped into dealers yesterday and am still none the wiser.
> Anyway I also have another niggling fault. Can not get a CD full of MP3's to randomly shuffle (sorry mix) the complete CD. It will only shuffle the current folder regardless of mix been set to folder or CD. Was wondering if anyone else as this problem.


I'll try the MP3 CD mix thing next time I'm in the car.

I noticed today that when playing MP3 CDs, the BOSE on AUTO setting does a very bad job of adjusting to the road noise/car speed. It managed to ramp up the volume when I first put the CD in, but then it stayed loud when we stopped at some lights. When I turned it down, it stayed quiet when I re-joined the motorway. For MP3 CDs anyway it seems to work better on GALA mode 5.

AUTO setting seems to work fine for the radio, but it *is* quieter than MP3s and CDs.

Bah. :x


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

This might be worth a try : I have the Concert II system + BOSE and this has a button labelled AS.

No idea what AS stands for (never RTFM) but you can use it to store 6 FM stations.

On tuning in a couple of stations I noticed that FM tends to have pretty much no bass whatsoever whereas AS does.

Anyone else able to test this?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Jimbo2 said:


> No idea what AS stands for (never RTFM) but you can use it to store 6 FM stations.


It's "Auto Store" or "Auto Search" or something like that. It searches for the 6 strongest signals and stores them in your presets - thankfully under "AS" rather than overwriting FM1 or FM2 like it does in my wife's Aygo... :roll:

Will have to try the bass thing later.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Jimbo2 said:


> This might be worth a try : I have the Concert II system + BOSE and this has a button labelled AS.
> 
> No idea what AS stands for (never RTFM) but you can use it to store 6 FM stations.
> 
> ...


I haven't really played with AS, but I did notice retuning one of my radio stations did improve the sound levels slightly!


----------



## Valens (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum, and this is my first post. I've been following the discussion here and I'm confused about whether my 'Bose' system is actually acting the way it's supposed to - or if it's even a Bose at all.

I have a Symphony II head unit, and there are Bose emblems on the two bottom most speakers on each door. The display does not say 'Bose' when you turn it on like the one did in my last TTQ 225. Is it supposed to?

Also, and relating to this thread, I can't find any trace of the Audio Pilot (acoustic noise canceling) setting. When I select GALA (speed sensitive volume), a 'slider' appears in the menu with 1 at the left and 5 at the right. However, there's no 'Auto' or 'Off' setting, and despite what the manual says, I can't press the radial button to go to a different menu for the Bose DSP.

So I'm wondering if the Audio Pilot isn't present, then maybe it's not a Bose, or not configured properly - and I'll be pretty annoyed considering the $1,300 (Australian) I shelled out for the pleasure.

Sorry if this should have been a new thread. Just learning!

Val

---

2007 2.0 TFSI, manual, phantom black, black valetta leather, 19in RS4 wheels, bose , xenons, MFSW, bluetooth, iPod


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hello and welcome.

The speakers should have Bose on them so that's correct. Unlike the MKI, the MKII doesn't not say BOSE when you turn it on. In the gala setting it SHOULD allow you to go to Auto. Sounds like you have a problem - get the dealer to check everything's enabled.


----------

